# Coil Company Hadaly coils for Kayfun 5?



## KB_314 (18/6/17)

Has anyone tried these coils (designed for the Hadaly or Serpent) on a K5? i'm wondering what the fit would be like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/6/17)

Are they 2.5mm ID?

If not,they won't work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Has anyone tried these coils (designed for the Hadaly or Serpent) on a K5? i'm wondering what the fit would be like.
> View attachment 98512


What is the ID?

I have managed 3mm ID in a kayfun but it was tight. 2.5mm worked best for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KB_314 (18/6/17)

Looks like they are all 3mm id.
I actually have a 3mm id CC fused clapton in there atm and it's a snug fit, but I had to go 1 less wrap.
Hmm, I think these might be a tad too big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/6/17)

Sorry.Yes.I am confused.3mm should work.With normal wire it takes even 4mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Looks like they are all 3mm id.
> I actually have a 3mm id CC fused clapton in there atm and it's a snug fit, but I had to go 1 less wrap.
> Hmm, I think these might be a tad too big


2 wraps off more or leas will fit well but you can fit them if you are willing to battle with the screws and the adjustments!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (18/6/17)

The fused clapton was a minor struggle - I went around the posts - thankfully that new feature to the deck makes it possible, but it still wasn't comfortable. Vaping like a champ but I think I'm gonna pass on these for the K5. And I don't use my Hadaly enough to warrant the purchase. Thanks for the input @Christos & @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

I have not tried @RiaanRed's coils yet so I can't comment on them but they do look amazing.

Some pics of coils I've built in the kayfun v5 all at 2.5mm ID.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (18/6/17)

I took a wrap off the nano clapton and it works great in the kayfun v5 clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KB_314 (18/6/17)

Schnappie said:


> I took a wrap off the nano clapton and it works great in the kayfun v5 clone


Thanks @Schnappie I may actually have one or two of those in the black box. Will give it a bash next build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (18/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Schnappie I may actually have one or two of those in the black box. Will give it a bash next build


Its a tight fit but it works perfectly. As for the other 3 coils in the hadaly kit I cant see them fitting so didnt even try

Reactions: Like 2


----------

